# Macedonian: Thanks



## cr00mz

Hey

I know that Thanks is фала, but if you want to use a verb like "I am thanking you for your help", do you just conjugate фала according to person (singular plural etc.) јас фалам, ти фалаш etc.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## lavverats

I don't think  фала/хвала is a verb. It is а noun, IMHO. So, it shouldn't be conjugated as the verb благодарам.


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:


> Hey
> 
> I know that Thanks is фала, but if you want to use a verb like "I am thanking you for your help", do you just conjugate фала according to person (singular plural etc.) јас фалам, ти фалаш etc.
> 
> Thanks in Advance



As lavverats mentioned,_ фала _isn't a verb, but I'd disagree and say it's an interjection.

But, yeah, you can use _благодари: [Ви] благодарам за Вашата помош/помошта _('I thank you/I am thanking you for your help/for the help') or, if you want to be a little more casual, you can either use T-forms or _фала: фала [ти] за твојата помош/помошта._


----------



## Duya

iobyo said:


> As lavverats mentioned,_ фала _isn't a verb, but I'd disagree and say it's an interjection.



There's a similar debate in BCS as well; I also disagree with the noun theory, but I'm in the 'particle' camp: are there similar constructs in Macedonian as _hvala lepo_ or _hvala mnogo_? (Some BCS, particularly Croatian, grammars, insist on _hvala lijep*a*_, which is consistent with the noun theory, but I find that use archaic/regional; yes, centuries ago _hvala_ was a noun 'praise', but nowadays it's a particle or interjection; nobody declines it anymore).



iobyo said:


> But, yeah, you can use _благодари: [Ви] благодарам за Вашата помош/помошта _('I thank you/I am thanking you for your help/for the help') or, if you want to be a little more casual, you can either use T-forms or _фала: фала [ти] за твојата помош/помошта._



In BCS, there's verb _zahvaliti (pf.)/zahvaljivati (impf.)_, with obvious etymology. But I like the sound of благодарам.


----------



## iobyo

Duya said:


> I also disagree with the noun theory, but I'm in the 'particle' camp: are there similar constructs in Macedonian as _hvala lepo_ or _hvala mnogo_?



I see what you mean. Yes, there's also _фала многу._



Duya said:


> In BCS, there's verb _zahvaliti (pf.)/zahvaljivati (impf.)_, with obvious etymology. But I like the sound of благодарам.



How common is _blagodariti_ in the BCS area? Apparently it's a calque of the Gr. εὐχαριστέω.


----------



## Duya

iobyo said:


> How common is _blagodariti_ in the BCS area? Apparently it's a calque of the Gr. εὐχαριστέω.



As a 'thank you' expression, it is archaic; something uttered by (wannabe) high-class people from Nušić's dramas, predating WW2. Other than that, adverbial _blagodareći_ is a rare and stylish synonym for _zahvaljujući_; usage of the verb proper is very rare.


----------



## lavverats

iobyo said:


> As lavverats mentioned,_ фала _isn't a verb, but I'd disagree and say it's an interjection.
> 
> _..._


*Хвала *тебе, Господи!
*Слава *тебе, Господи!
What should be different between these two words?
 IMO both are nouns. Anyway, I might be mistaken.


----------



## Duya

Compare: 
_*Zdravo* tebi, Lavverats!
*Zbogom* tebi, Lavverats!_
Surely, _zdravo_ and _zbogom_ are particles or interjections; you cannot test a word's type in this position in the sentence. 

However, nouns do not interact with adverbs (фала многу, _hvala lepo_). In BCS at least, they are  declinable, and this one is not. 

To make myself clear: there is a homonymous noun _hvala_ 'praise' (_Imam samo reči hvale_), but the one which acquired 'thanks' meaning acquired a life of a particle or interjection, like _da, ne, zdravo_ or _zbogom_.


----------



## cr00mz

iobyo said:


> As lavverats mentioned,_ фала _isn't a verb, but I'd disagree and say it's an interjection.
> 
> But, yeah, you can use _благодари: [Ви] благодарам за Вашата помош/помошта _('I thank you/I am thanking you for your help/for the help') or, if you want to be a little more casual, you can either use T-forms or _фала: фала [ти] за твојата помош/помошта._



What do you mean with "use T-forms", I do not think I am familiar with this expression, or perhaps I know this under a different name.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## iobyo

cr00mz said:


> What do you mean with "use T-forms", I do not think I am familiar with this expression, or perhaps I know this under a different name.



The T–V distinction.

Because _фала _is used in more casual and informal situations or where there's a greater degree of solidarity between speakers, one wouldn't use it with V-pronouns unless addressing more than one person in such a situation.


----------



## cr00mz

Thanks for the help, I suspected that you were talking about the T-V distinction but you only mentioned "T" so I was not really certain.


----------

